# DirectX 9c Feb 2007, also for Windows Vista



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

I was checking some of the animations sites & there was a mention weather 3ds max 9 works in vista or not, so i tried installing it. It installed fine, but was not able to run as it was missing a DirectX 9c runtime file.

Taking a chance I installed the publically available DirectX 9c Feb 2007 Runtime distributable from Microsoft DirectX website & to my surprice it installed fine. All the proper runtime files were installed, & now 3ds max 9 & Adobe After effect 7 work fine in it now

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/9223/3dmaxinwindowsvistawe0.th.jpg

It is basically for the sake of compatibility only, don't expect the same performance as Windows XP cos both ATI & NVIDIA has new drivers which are in beta phase. The rendering speed is same as Widows XP but the viewport is slower then XP in same directX mode, but has same speed in OpenGL mode.

Download DirectX 9c Feb 2007 44 MB

Just for the note, it seems that Nvidia is no longer supporting Geforce FX series of cards for Vista. In the latest beta drivers 100.64, they have no official support for DX 9b based Geforce FX cards  , well....good as well as bad, atleast good performing drivers for Aero should be released, even if bug fixes for games, for Geforce FX cards is not there.

Oh well, my card is 3 computer years old & the money is total worth it, i have littrally dragged the card in everything, even Gelato  . Time to buy a new graphics card, right now eyeing on XFX PV-T73D-UAL3, based on Nvidia GeForce 7300GT with 256 MB DDR2 RAM & AGP8X, again...more then enough & driver support till 2009 for Aero & Windows Vista


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

as far as max and maya are concerned which is my main apps i am sticking with xp until they run flawlessly . and renders quickly . i wont take chance in o.s . vista is not gonna go away . its here to stay . i can install it any time i want . but until my apps works fine and open GL gets sorted out i am not moving an inch from xp . regardless thats a lot for this info my good friend .


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 15, 2007)

what is the actual function of directX..........why is it needed??


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

by the way a small tip from my side . if you are using "daylight system " increase the haze to 8 or 15 for some cool looks .


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 15, 2007)

uchiha.sasuke said:
			
		

> what is the actual function of directX..........why is it needed??


*www.twilightgames.com/extras/directx.htm

These days running a game on your PC can be a confusing matter. Does your video card support trilinear filtering? What version of Direct3D do you need? Will it run with the MX video card or do you need the Ti? Should I use 65,000 colors or 16 million? What refresh rate do I need? And so on... 

It's a whole lot of gobbledy gook, and let's face it... As players we just don't care! All we want is to download, install, and play the game. 

This article will try to de-mystify one of the things you hear a lot about when trying to run a game. DirectX. Most games will say "You require DirectX version 8" etc... But what does that mean? Why do you need it? And what's the difference between version 5 and version 9? Should you upgrade? This article is not meant to help you run DirectX on your computer, but rather it's an article that goes into a little more depth and tries to help you understand, as a non technical person, on a more fundamental level what DirectX is. If you understand the article then making the other decisions should be easy.
........................

Its true


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

you need direct x cause you have direct x shading materials in max and pretty much all game developing and testing can be done in max with direct x support . . i say direct x shaders they put in it are well worth .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> as far as max and maya are concerned which is my main apps i am sticking with xp until they run flawlessly . and renders quickly . i wont take chance in o.s . vista is not gonna go away . its here to stay . i can install it any time i want . but until my apps works fine and open GL gets sorted out i am not moving an inch from xp . regardless thats a lot for this info my good friend .


 
Same here, the drivers in Windows XP right now are more stable & these 3d applications are not officially supported, i uninstalled 3d Max in Vista, won't be having time to use it now anyway....besides it's on XP already
__________


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> by the way a small tip from my side . if you are using "daylight system " increase the haze to 8 or 15 for some cool looks .


 
hmm...don't care about cool looks, better lightning & sunshine (goldenish) look matters more here.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

he he he . . yeah coolness sometimes dont matter . . . i experimented some days back and found it interesting . some sort of natural look too . i typed "IES sun". and i got this in the search results . you should check it . its old though . something i forgot . as i use vray now for max .
__________
any ways i have not yet given up my fight with mental ray . by the way . did you check the gnomon site . they have a new free tute for skin shader. i downloaded two parts today . rest tomorrow . its really good .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

ya i saw GNOMON, SSS would have been better, not interested in Charectar modeling


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

it is SSS mate . .  . mental ray fast skin .
__________
and boy did you see "silent city "on "cg talk " i downloaded it today . awesome . warning its 384 mb for HD.
__________
opps . . i have gone off topic . sorry . .  . ahem . lets stick to direct x


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 16, 2007)

*@gxsaurav* Somehow the link which you have given for the DirectX download didn't work out for me. Here is an alternate link.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

@phreakout

it works fine here


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2007)

Just to add. With the Forceware 101.45 drivers, 3Ds Max now works fine as in speed of viewport on Windows Vista & these DirectX 9 runtime, *provided Aero is disabled.

Autodesk has published that a 3Ds Max 9 Productivity booster is coming soon with Vista & DX 10 support.

It is said that this pack will be available from March 29th to subscribers of 3ds max only
*


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

Vista Ultimate hangs so much in my PC thats why i decided to rollback to XP not waiting for core2duo to slash prices and 8800gts 320mb


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 12, 2007)

hey mate , is max still slow on vista or every thing is alright now ??? . there is 100.65 or something for vista now . . . is it safe to run it on vista or shall i stay with xp ???


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2007)

@rajasekharan

I m runing Max on Vista now compleately safe. The drivers are moded 101.45, just right click on 3dsmax.exe & select to run in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode & disable desktop composition (Aero). Now when u will run it, 3Ds Max will disable Aero & then even in DirectX Mode the viewport is just like XP 

One thing which i really love. When working in Max in Windows XP & rendering, my PC used to crawl. The only thing I could do was to chat or browse website on firefox (due to low cpu usage but i had RAM to spare). However in Vista, I am even able to Watch a movie while rendering, nice multitasking.

Just for render tasks, I don't disable Aero. It's only when i m modeling something


----------



## 24online (Mar 13, 2007)

just see comparison...

*www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/directx-9-vs-directx-10-picture-comparison


----------

